# Supercharger's



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok so i have been tryin to find out the differences in different superchargers, so far I must say a maggie unit looks super clean under the hood, the prochargers I assume will make a bit more power but are harder to install? plus with those unit's the engine bay looks very cluterd (packed full)!I love having a nice clean organized engine bay (mad props to Gm) looking under there it screams BIG BALLS!!!!HOT ROD!!!HP HP.. My buddies GT looks well like sh##. Ok Ok I'm of the subject, what do you guys think is the best buy in a charger? I'm not looking for some crazy gain but 450rwhp schould be Fun! I got an 06 m6 volant CAI,SLP lt,3 inch exhaust, getting a tune soon!:cool


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> Ok so i have been tryin to find out the differences in different superchargers, so far I must say a maggie unit looks super clean under the hood, the prochargers I assume will make a bit more power but are harder to install? plus with those unit's the engine bay looks very cluterd (packed full)!I love having a nice clean organized engine bay (mad props to Gm) looking under there it screams BIG BALLS!!!!HOT ROD!!!HP HP.. My buddies GT looks well like sh##. Ok Ok I'm of the subject, what do you guys think is the best buy in a charger? I'm not looking for some crazy gain but 450rwhp schould be Fun! I got an 06 m6 volant CAI,SLP lt,3 inch exhaust, getting a tune soon!:cool


the pro charger is easyer to install, but like u said it dose cluter up the engine bay. the pro charger can be moded more, but the maggie has more low end power. my self will to be puting a maggie on my car over the winter. good luck and keep us informed. and if you are thinking of puting on the maggie, you mite want to look into a cam while u have her open.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

I think i might get the cam first, save up abit and through on a maggie. any idea what would be a good cam choice! I think something not to radical in case I don't do a maggie. It just depends on the $$$$$$. or at least how long to save the cash. how much is a good price for a install on a maggie?5800 maggie maybe 700 install ( wild guess)


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

im making 450 with my maggie and havent thrown in a cam yet.Also i have an ls1 so you have 50 hp on me off the get go.if you need to find out some info on packages just pm me or AZPS WEST we have great packages at great prices.:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, it look like I'm finally going to drop the cash for a maggie myself come tomorrow. My goal of 500rwhp/500rwtq, in my signature, is about to take it's big first leap. It's been a long drawn out process but I think it's time. The only dilemma I have is am I going to install it myself or have someone else install it. The biggest dilemma is, if I have someone else install it, should I go ahead and have them install a head and cam package as well (depending on the price)? Hmmmm, decisions... decisions! Regardless, the maggie should be at my door no later than next Monday (August 28). Then I'll decide what to do. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

I hear from other threads that a stock ls2 short block is good for about 560rwhp - 600 rwhp b 4 having issue's with the rod's and piston's. I think heads,cam,maggie unit will be pushing close to the edge!!! Plus the heads are fairly nice already (good flow #). I've heard people having some minor port and polish work done on the fac heads and seeing great gains. What's a set of heads going for these day's? A cam and maggie set up sounds good to me and hopefully keep some reliability!MAN 500rwhp how much more can one ask for, I think that's the most streetable Hp anyone schould have ( unless you race off course).


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

hey love those rims 11oz I got the same , they are TSW wright! I got em with NITTO 555R rubber 245/40/18 My'ns black on black perfect match


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> I hear from other threads that a stock ls2 short block is good for about 560rwhp - 600 rwhp b 4 having issue's with the rod's and piston's. I think heads,cam,maggie unit will be pushing close to the edge!!! Plus the heads are fairly nice already (good flow #). I've heard people having some minor port and polish work done on the fac heads and seeing great gains. What's a set of heads going for these day's? A cam and maggie set up sounds good to me and hopefully keep some reliability!MAN 500rwhp how much more can one ask for, I think that's the most streetable Hp anyone schould have ( unless you race off course).


500/500 is my goal that I'll be satisfied with for sure and I think the Maggie will put me close to it with a great tune. And I'm sure A and A Corvettes will put me there with reliability too. I really haven't heard too much about the LS2 having problems with power up to 600 rwhp. But too much of anything can be bad. Another reason I'm skeptical about doing the heads and cam is because I don't want to void the warranty. Magnuson states that the factory warranty won't be voided with their supercharger. They even offer a 3 year/36,000 powertrain warranty for $200 if the supercharger is installed by a ASE certified mechanic. But we all know that if something happens to the engine, GM will do what ever they can to not honor the warranty. Oh well, that's a chance we all take when we mod our cars.



MSTNGKILLA said:


> hey love those rims 11oz I got the same , they are TSW wright! I got em with NITTO 555R rubber 245/40/18 My'ns black on black perfect match


Yeah they're the TSW Thruxton's. 19" x 8" up front and 19" x 9.5" out back.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

have your dealer install it, will cost more but they can't arguee a bad install for any problems.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

If you have the LS2 be advised that there is a belt throwing "issue" with the Maggie. I've been stranded twice now due to the serpentine belt coming off, once while pulling into a parking space:confused 

This just happened after six months of trouble free use.....and I don't drive my car hard at all.....no track use whatsoever.

I was going with the ProCharger unit but was talked into the Maggie by one of their ex-employees who now sells them on the side. The LS1 guys don't seem to have the same belt issues as us. Regardless, throwing a belt shuts you down completely..........can you afford that? 

JET


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> If you have the LS2 be advised that there is a belt throwing "issue" with the Maggie. I've been stranded twice now due to the serpentine belt coming off, once while pulling into a parking space:confused
> 
> This just happened after six months of trouble free use.....and I don't drive my car hard at all.....no track use whatsoever.
> 
> ...


For the belt to be thrown off there has to be an alignment issue with the pulley on the blower or the pulley on the new tensioner since they're the new items added to the original belt layout. Or are you having a problem with the tensioner not keeping enough tension on the belt which is causing the belt to slip off? Maybe the belt has stretched since the install. Just trying to get an idea of what's up with this since I just ordered a Maggie. But this is the first time I've heard about the belt throwing incident.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> For the belt to be thrown off there has to be an alignment issue with the pulley on the blower or the pulley on the new tensioner since they're the new items added to the original belt layout. Or are you having a problem with the tensioner not keeping enough tension on the belt which is causing the belt to slip off? Maybe the belt has stretched since the install. Just trying to get an idea of what's up with this since I just ordered a Maggie. But this is the first time I've heard about the belt throwing incident.


I dunno the cause but it is a serious issue on the LS2's. One guy even had his whole Maggie replaced by the factory because of this belt issue. Visit the other GTO board's forced induction section. We just had a pretty heated discussion over this issue........suppliers don't want this news to get out, tends to hurt sales.

JET


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Just like the suppliers didn't want it to get out when I told them that I heard there was an issue with the carbon fiber shaft that caused about a month and a half worth of them blaming the vendor I ordered it from for the delay in my order. Not admitting to a problem is bad enough- throwing someone else under the bus as a copout for issues on your end is complete bull****! That's when I cancelled my order and went procharger- glad I did too as I know I will keep going with mods and the Procharger will adapt as needed. The maggie is a great setup for those who want a nice daily driver type of setup, however their customer service sucks. When I mentioned the issue, it was "this was an in house issue which is why you were never told about it, it was only a couple of units that had defective shafts and they were found before they left, this was not to be public knowlege". Hmm, that's why it was delayed a month and a half- for a couple of defective shafts? Pretty ironic how now, they are having all these alignment issues also... Related?- I can't say for sure either way. A bit too coincidental- sure as **** .

Also, I was told they were going to send mine out with either a steel shaft that would cause harmonic vibrations of a carbon shaft and not give me a warranty if I wanted them to send it ASAP. Yeah, ok.... That to me sounds like the problem was bigger than just a couple of units....

Look at the Magna Volt problems now too.. I'm curious how they'll handle that one. It is a shame, it is a niceunit- just needs some final details ironed out.
Joe


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

My friend just got a P1SC installed on his LS1 corvette. About 450hp to the wheels. I don't think it makes the engine bay look cluttered. Here is a GTO pic of the Procharger.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

C5ORGTO said:


> My friend just got a P1SC installed on his LS1 corvette. About 450hp to the wheels. I don't think it makes the engine bay look cluttered. Here is a GTO pic of the Procharger.


Yeha, I don't think it looks cluttered either. Here's the P1 in my 05 GTO- put down 547 with a smaller pulley and alky with the rest of the car bone stock (manifolds, cats, catback, fuel pump, blah blah). I just got my Kooks on and am going to do a pump next week and get it retuned- *should* be upper 5's once done .


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

How the hell do you get the pics to show up in the message like you did lol?
Joe
PS- Oh and I think the Maggie looks just as or more cluttered between the hoses, tank, jackshaft and belt assembly, etc. Also removing the insulation and possibly trimming the hood doesn't appeal to me either.


----------



## turbodude (Jul 31, 2006)

You have to upload them to a server then use the







functions


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Kwiktsi. That looks like a great setup. I'm going for that next year when I get some cash. I just used the IMG][/IMG] and linked to prochargers picture on their site.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Sent a certified letter to their president about my issues with their so-called "customer service" and the belt throwing issues. The guy who sold mine to me (through a local speed shop that did the install) made all these grandiose claims about how he tried to "help" with the factory, etc. He even went so far as to lie about them offering to send me a brand new Maggie........what a joke. I tell 'ya, some of these criminal vendors need to be lined up and shot IMO........

JET


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> Sent a certified letter to their president about my issues with their so-called "customer service" and the belt throwing issues. The guy who sold mine to me (through a local speed shop that did the install) made all these grandiose claims about how he tried to "help" with the factory, etc. He even went so far as to lie about them offering to send me a brand new Maggie........what a joke. I tell 'ya, some of these criminal vendors need to be lined up and shot IMO........
> 
> JET


 Some people can not cope with screwing up, so they lie to protect themselves. It is more common because our culture is run by personal need not morality. What is right isn't the point, it is what you can get away with. As one lawyer friend stated: It is not illegal until you get caught!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

C5ORGTO said:


> Kwiktsi. That looks like a great setup. I'm going for that next year when I get some cash. I just used the IMG][/IMG] and linked to prochargers picture on their site.


Thanks for the compliment, I have been happy with it . I "kind of" regret not getting the D1 as I know I'll be doing more with the car down the road, but I do have some more to go until the P1 is maxed.


I'll have to put pics on my site and use the img tags next time. Thanks.
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh yeah- just so you know, I got the satin finish (bare almunim really), not the polished- not worth the $1000 extra or whatever it is! I actually just took 10 mins with some Blue Magic metal polish the other day to see how it would come out and that was the result . Not a mirror polish, but well worth saving $1000 to me . I'll spend more time on it over the weekend, but it does clean up nicely.
Joe


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Some people can not cope with screwing up, so they lie to protect themselves. It is more common because our culture is run by personal need not morality. What is right isn't the point, it is what you can get away with. As one lawyer friend stated: It is not illegal until you get caught!


Yep, it's sad.......I'm in business too and wouldn't dream of screwing my customers around, no matter WHOSE fault it is........keep the customer happy and they'll keep you in business, piss 'em off and off you'll go:willy: , believe me.

JET


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

dam jet i know your not talkin and whining about blownchevy...He did everything to try and help you and you did nothing to try and help yourself but snivel piss and moan.how useless can you get.My maggie is great and alot of others have no problems...the guys over there tried to help you and you didnt want to do anything they had asked so its a shame..but if i had a problem and they tried to help me i would be all over it.
all you wanna do is bitch and complain and try to tarnish a vendor that did everything but come take it off for you....he was gonna get you a new unit all you had to do is send your to him.so STFU and quit crying.

there are 2 sides to each story dont listen to jet...actually read the whole thread on the other forum and youll see people were trying to help left and right but yet you didnt want the help...just my .02
if you dont like it to bad im just being honest and real...:cheers

here is one of the links...................
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98824


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ouch


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

tha joker said:


> dam jet i know your not talkin and whining about blownchevy...He did everything to try and help you and you did nothing to try and help yourself but snivel piss and moan.how useless can you get.My maggie is great and alot of others have no problems...the guys over there tried to help you and you didnt want to do anything they had asked so its a shame..but if i had a problem and they tried to help me i would be all over it.
> all you wanna do is bitch and complain and try to tarnish a vendor that did everything but come take it off for you....he was gonna get you a new unit all you had to do is send your to him.so STFU and quit crying.
> 
> there are 2 sides to each story dont listen to jet...actually read the whole thread on the other forum and youll see people were trying to help left and right but yet you didnt want the help...just my .02
> ...


Only thing that I see flawed with your post is- like you stated -there are two sides to every story. While it can be turned around to look like one guy is the hero and the other is the whining, unhappy with everything customer- NONE of us know what went on via PM, email, telephone conversations, etc. We only saw one guy bitching about service and another guy trying to look like the knight in shining armour on a public forum. It very well could have been that way, but none of us know for sure what went on, so no one can really speak for either party. 

I can however say that based on my personal experience with Magnachargers poor customer service and the multiple posts about horrible service from them that there is a problem that they need to work on or there will just be more pissed off customers like JET and lost potential customers like myself. I actually cancelled my order with them due to them lying to me for over a month. While Procharger has some hit-or-miss type of service related issues also, they were honest with me and have been very helpful from day one, so they got my $5000 instead. 

While Brian seems like he is an awesome guy to deal with and goes above and beyond for customers, he should not have to- Magnacharger needs to take some tips from him as far as service goes IMHO. Then again, it could all just be a "look at me, I'm the good guy" act in public- though it does not seem it.

Just my .02.
Joe


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

tha joker said:


> dam jet i know your not talkin and whining about blownchevy...He did everything to try and help you and you did nothing to try and help yourself but snivel piss and moan.how useless can you get.My maggie is great and alot of others have no problems...the guys over there tried to help you and you didnt want to do anything they had asked so its a shame..but if i had a problem and they tried to help me i would be all over it.
> all you wanna do is bitch and complain and try to tarnish a vendor that did everything but come take it off for you....he was gonna get you a new unit all you had to do is send your to him.so STFU and quit crying.
> 
> there are 2 sides to each story dont listen to jet...actually read the whole thread on the other forum and youll see people were trying to help left and right but yet you didnt want the help...just my .02
> ...


You are a fawking liar dickbreath and don't know sheet about the situation.......btw, aren't you the guy that was ripping off people on the boards with your phoney sub enclosure scheme?.......gimme a break dickwad. Brian is a total liar and ass, just like you, takes one to know one I guess. Doric constantly closed the threads in question because he protects vendors and not consumers over there. I've spoken to Jon about this practice and he agrees that both sides need to be heard. Not that I "owe" anyone an explanation here but the FACT is he never did a damn thing to help me out.........NOTHING. In FACT, the tensioner he had sent was the WRONG one.....he can't even get that right. He NEVER offered to replace my unit, NEVER. So YOU can STFU...........dumbass.

JET


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah im the guy the phony sub enclosure scheme....been making them for almost two years.....now thats phony.....cause you cant afford them.:rofl: 

and if i could find the thread with the pms i would post it up where brian tried to talk to your dumb ass,but you were too stupid to listen....

i agree that magnusseun has issues but the reason brian tries so hard to help is he worked for maggie for years and is an authorized dealer..

if it makes you feel good to call names and everybody else liars then by all means go ahead and feel good about your self...just know that you can bash all you want fact is still the same, YOU didnt want the help when it was offered you just want something to cry about...


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

tha joker said:


> yeah im the guy the phony sub enclosure scheme....been making them for almost two years.....now thats phony.....cause you cant afford them.:rofl:
> 
> and if i could find the thread with the pms i would post it up where brian tried to talk to your dumb ass,but you were too stupid to listen....
> 
> ...


I thought you were the criminal in question.......did all those guys ever get their deposits back from you? Pity the sheriff didn't catch up to 'ya.........you belong in jail along with a lot of other idiot, so-called "vendors" that ply their trades behind a computer screens instead of where someone can get their hands on 'em. I still don't know where you're getting your information about the Maggie problem.......and frankly could care less. Just don't come on a public forum and lie when you don't have a clue......oh, btw, the reason I didn't buy from you was because a couple of guys PM'd me about you. Had my stereo shop do mine instead......nice fiberglass ones that make those POS things you were shilling look like the junk they were. Get lost scumbag.......don't need guys like you around.

JET


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> Ok so i have been tryin to find out the differences in different superchargers, so far I must say a maggie unit looks super clean under the hood, the prochargers I assume will make a bit more power but are harder to install? plus with those unit's the engine bay looks very cluterd (packed full)!I love having a nice clean organized engine bay (mad props to Gm) looking under there it screams BIG BALLS!!!!HOT ROD!!!HP HP.. My buddies GT looks well like sh##. Ok Ok I'm of the subject, what do you guys think is the best buy in a charger? I'm not looking for some crazy gain but 450rwhp schould be Fun! I got an 06 m6 volant CAI,SLP lt,3 inch exhaust, getting a tune soon!:cool


Not to get back on subject, but one of the GTO supercharger kits said it could not operate below 30degrees or so (In GMHTP, I think.):confused 

So much for that one in Pittsburgh.


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

With my maggie = 498.1 RWHP and 451.7 RWT. Dyno tuned by Lingenfelter and it drives beautiful everyday with the exception of its thirst for premium fuel (lost 3 mpg in city and 2 mpg on highway).

Maybe the right foot is part of the problem.

:seeya:


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

Damn Great Numbers


----------



## blownchevy (Sep 3, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> Sent a certified letter to their president about my issues with their so-called "customer service" and the belt throwing issues. The guy who sold mine to me (through a local speed shop that did the install) made all these grandiose claims about how he tried to "help" with the factory, etc. He even went so far as to lie about them offering to send me a brand new Maggie........what a joke. I tell 'ya, some of these criminal vendors need to be lined up and shot IMO........
> 
> JET


JET as I stated in the last conversation that we had, the last PM between you and me I asked that you call me on Monday to discuss what we could do. It is not Magnuson’s policy to send a brand new supercharger system to someone that has had it installed for the amount of time you have. The other member that you mention had his supercharger for a very short time. You say that I lied about offering to send you a new one; well you never got a chance to hear me offer it up to you since you did not call me on Monday as we discussed. The facts still stand, you took it upon yourself to take the car and have the supercharger taken apart in an attempt to fix it, this is no longer under warranty if you do so.....That is a standard industry policy. I have several exhibits of proof to show you about the new system you were going to receive if you would like them posted up, just let me know. Your actions speak louder than your words, you have spent countless hours and made several attempts to drag myself and Magnuson through the mud.....each time failing miserably. 


Dont worry, Magnuson does read the GTO forum and they do know what I do and how I do it......the only thing you have proven is that you are very hard to please, and use public scrutiny to get what you want. 

I say it again, yes there was an issue with the belt line on the GTO system, and YES it has been addressed and is no longer an issue. Another point you should be aware of is the LS2 and LS1 systems are identical so the testing and research you call for had been done on the 2004 GTO long ago. This was a case of a faulty part that Magnuson has narrowed down to just a handful of systems....and it has been rectified.


The one thing I am not sir is a liar, if you are attempting to raise a question of my integrity then it is a futile attempt to do so. I sleep well at night thinking about my actions and business ethic, you sir cannot hold a candle to Magnuson or myself. My actions may come off as self promoting to some, but they are in the sprit of good business and enthusiasm for the product. 


If you have any more questions or comments feel free to PM me, Call me, e-mail me or send me a certified letter. I will be more than happy to discuss them with you at any time.


Note that a link to this has been sent to Magnuson (the same person you sent your letter too) so they can be kept up to date on your constant bashing of the company.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

blownchevy said:


> JET as I stated in the last conversation that we had, the last PM between you and me I asked that you call me on Monday to discuss what we could do. It is not Magnuson’s policy to send a brand new supercharger system to someone that has had it installed for the amount of time you have. The other member that you mention had his supercharger for a very short time. You say that I lied about offering to send you a new one; well you never got a chance to hear me offer it up to you since you did not call me on Monday as we discussed. The facts still stand, you took it upon yourself to take the car and have the supercharger taken apart in an attempt to fix it, this is no longer under warranty if you do so.....That is a standard industry policy. I have several exhibits of proof to show you about the new system you were going to receive if you would like them posted up, just let me know. Your actions speak louder than your words, you have spent countless hours and made several attempts to drag myself and Magnuson through the mud.....each time failing miserably.
> 
> 
> Dont worry, Magnuson does read the GTO forum and they do know what I do and how I do it......the only thing you have proven is that you are very hard to please, and use public scrutiny to get what you want.
> ...


Brian,

Why do you degrade yourself by trying to explain away what you DID NOT do? Be a man and just admit what you DID NOT do. Everyone would think better of you, including me. If you were so concerned about my situtation why, when YOU CALLED ME at RevExtreme that MONDAY, did you not tell the mechanic that he was to stop, wait for the new unit to be shipped, etc.? Why didn't you simply ask him to hand the phone back to me? I know why, and so do you. You had no intentions whatsoever of getting me a new unit. You made it clear in your PM's to me (yes, I saved them all so don't lie about it) that you wanted me to take the unit off the car and ship it back to the factory for them to "look over". I told you that there was no way I was going to have my car torn up for two or more weeks waiting for something that should be shipped by the factory, overnight, without exception. Just admit the facts, I'm not afraid to, after all, I'M the one out $8 grand.......not you. BTW, the tensioner that was sent BY YOU was the WRONG ONE!! Thankfully the guys at Precision Motorsports asked to look over my Maggie on Saturday (btw, they also are a Magnuson dealer and will be contacting the factory tomorrow about this). While looking at the tensioner Larry noticed the serpentine belt was worn on the edge, the tensioner had belt residue all over it.....they took pictures, for the record. They also took the time and effort to grind down the tensioner where it was rubbing the belt. Remember when Kyle (RevExtreme) asked you about the pulley being the wrong size? Wrong pulley........hmm, could be the WRONG tensioner, duh? 

I thought you were one of the good ones Brian (factory reps) but I guess that all changed when you left Magnuson, something you should have told me BEFORE I bought the Maggie from you because if you would have been honest, I wouldn't have bought it at all. You knew I was going with ATI and talked me out of it.........no good deed goes unpunished son. Now there are several "no start" Magnavolt problems with the Maggie........right? You'd better hope I'm not one of those "victims" too. I'm giving Jerry the chance to back up his product and reputation........all the facts are documented and photographed, by three different shops and several very good mechanics. BTW, welcome to the NEW forum, where moderators don't favor so-called "vendors".

JET


----------



## blownchevy (Sep 3, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> Brian,
> 
> Why do you degrade yourself by trying to explain away what you DID NOT do? Be a man and just admit what you DID NOT do. Everyone would think better of you, including me. If you were so concerned about my situtation why, when YOU CALLED ME at RevExtreme that MONDAY, did you not tell the mechanic that he was to stop, wait for the new unit to be shipped, etc.? Why didn't you simply ask him to hand the phone back to me? I know why, and so do you. You had no intentions whatsoever of getting me a new unit. You made it clear in your PM's to me (yes, I saved them all so don't lie about it) that you wanted me to take the unit off the car and ship it back to the factory for them to "look over". I told you that there was no way I was going to have my car torn up for two or more weeks waiting for something that should be shipped by the factory, overnight, without exception. Just admit the facts, I'm not afraid to, after all, I'M the one out $8 grand.......not you. BTW, the tensioner that was sent BY YOU was the WRONG ONE!! Thankfully the guys at Precision Motorsports asked to look over my Maggie on Saturday (btw, they also are a Magnuson dealer and will be contacting the factory tomorrow about this). While looking at the tensioner Larry noticed the serpentine belt was worn on the edge, the tensioner had belt residue all over it.....they took pictures, for the record. They also took the time and effort to grind down the tensioner where it was rubbing the belt. Remember when Kyle (RevExtreme) asked you about the pulley being the wrong size? Wrong pulley........hmm, could be the WRONG tensioner, duh?
> 
> ...


I guess you will never know what I was going to do or what I am capable of. JET, I am a man I came to you and offered you help, I was stepping in because I knew that Magnuson would not just send you a supercharger system to replace yours, they would have had you send yours in for repair taking approx 10 working days. Without someone stepping in and putting money on the table to ensure that the old supercharger would have been returned it would have NEVER happened. I did have intentions of getting you a new unit sir, and worked my ass off and put it on the line to make it happen. 

As for the tensioner that MAGNUSON sent out, it comes that way the ribbed pulley is installed at the factory (Magnsuon) and shipped on the tensioner, I only assumed that the people working on the car would have had the sense to see that. There is ONLY ONE tensioner used by Magnuson and that is it. So before you “DUH” me (real mature) I suggest you remember who has built and sold more superchargers for Magnuson…..me or you? You are correct no good dead goes unpunished, you are proof evident of that….I am certainly being punished for trying to do a good deed! 

Magnavolt issues are more than handled, again feel free to PICK UP THE PHONE and call Magnuson about yours…..Be sure to speak with Jerry as him and I both have discussed your situation with the general manager and sales manager…..again they are VERY aware of what I do and what I say on the public forums. 

I have never doubted the mechanical ability of the many mechanics you have on hand, in fact I know they come with a VERY good reputation…..I only hope they keep you happy so you don’t attempt to tarnish their good names too.

JET if you truly want your issues handled pick up the phone and call, the running to the web and crying like a child only re affirms my feelings about you. I sir, call people and take on issues head on like an adult. 

If you want your supercharger replaced please pick up the phone and call Magnuson, feel free to PM me for the contact name there for you to speak with…….I sir have done nothing wrong but try to help a fellow enthusiast in need.

BTW, thanks for the welcome…..you can either put the gloves on or pick up the phone and settle this like a man….the ball is in your court. You have my number.


Brian


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> Doric constantly closed the threads in question because he protects vendors and not consumers over there.


All else aside - your beef with Magnuson is between you and them - I told you more than once that I have a responsibility to *both* the consumer _and_ the sponsors on LS1GTO.com as a moderator.

I keep the drama and ****-slinging out of the forums I moderate. How hard is that to understand? Again, if I'd simply _deleted_ the ugly posts, you would have been up in arms about it. Damned if I do, damned if I don't, right?  

I'm a moderator on three boards an admin on a fourth, dude. I don't play favorites. I don't owe BlownChevy protection from you. I don't care about your problem, except where it tarnishes the forum. That's what a moderator does - *moderates.*

Now, back to your regularly-scheduled threadcrapping.


----------



## HRJ (Mar 29, 2005)

Doric said:


> All else aside - your beef with Magnuson is between you and them - I told you more than once that I have a responsibility to *both* the consumer _and_ the sponsors on LS1GTO.com as a moderator.
> 
> I keep the drama and ****-slinging out of the forums I moderate. How hard is that to understand? Again, if I'd simply _deleted_ the ugly posts, you would have been up in arms about it. Damned if I do, damned if I don't, right?
> 
> ...


LOL, exactly. There are rules posted on the forum about how to resolve vendor issues. http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/rules.php



> Resolve your problems with site sponsors or advertisers prior to posting on the board. We try to only have reputable companies sponsor or advertise on our site. If you have a problem with an advertiser, please try and resolve your grievance with them and don't blindly lash out at them on the boards. *If you have a continued problem, please bring it to an administrator's attention and we will try and mediate.*


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I think it's time for all parties (J.E.T., blownchevy, Doric and anyone else I left out) to start using PM's, phones, etc. to resolve this issue. I don't think that airing this out on a public forum is the best way/attempt of resolving this. *J.E.T.* from what I've read in blownchevy's last post, it seems like he is still willing to hash things out with you after all the crap that has gone on. I'm on the outside looking in but I think that's pretty cool of him. So to all, I hope things get worked out... soon! :cheers


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I think it's time for all parties (J.E.T., blownchevy, Doric and anyone else I left out) to start using PM's, phones, etc. to resolve this issue. I don't think that airing this out on a public forum is the best way/attempt of resolving this.


I agree - and I love the way your car looks. I have an '04 QS on Thruxtons. 

Much irony, though. I was locking threads when J.E.T. was airing dirty laundry, and here it is again.

Cheers.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Doric said:


> I agree - and I love the way your car looks. I have an '04 QS on Thruxtons.
> 
> Much irony, though. I was locking threads when J.E.T. was airing dirty laundry, and here it is again.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks :cheers . I actually have the stock wheels on now. I think I have a bad tire because no one seems to be able to get the balance right on the left front. The tires are 235/35/19 BFG T/A KDW 2. It's amazing how I can't justify spending the cash to get a new tire but I just dropped over 6K for a Maggie, JBA mid pipes with high flow cats and drag bags


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> It's amazing how I can't justify spending the cash to get a new tire but I just dropped over 6K for a Maggie, JBA mid pipes and high flow cats and drag bags


I know that disease well. :cheers


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Thanks :cheers . I actually have the stock wheels on now. I think I have a bad tire because no one seems to be able to get the balance right on the left front. The tires are 235/35/19 BFG T/A KDW 2. It's amazing how I can't justify spending the cash to get a new tire but I just dropped over 6K for a Maggie, JBA mid pipes with high flow cats and drag bags


thats a pretty good deal all that for around 6000. , where did you get the mods from? mainly maggie.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Doric said:


> I agree - and I love the way your car looks. I have an '04 QS on Thruxtons.
> 
> Much irony, though. I was locking threads when J.E.T. was airing dirty laundry, and here it is again.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for admitting the thread locking Doric........jerkoff. Who in the hell do you think makes these forums work.......the vendors? Don't think so.......it's the people my man........what an ass. Get your priorities straight, Jon doesn't agree with your actions, believe me. Maybe I should just buy these forums out.........that would make it a fair exchange of information for once.

Brian, your buddy Bob called me today.......I think he was sober but don't know for sure. He asked what he could do, "within reason" to solve the problem I've been having. I told him, "you're asking me?" Jesus, are all you CA guys on crack out there or something? If I ever asked one of my customers what I could do they'd think I'd lost my mind or something. FL folks must be different from CA people. I called him back a few minutes later after I thought about it and guess what.........HE NEVER RETURNED THE CALL!!! Damn, what a revelation........Magnuson customer service does it again!! Tell you what Brian, if your such buddy buddies with 'ol Jerry, tell him to be a man and pick up the phone and give me a call, like I asked him to do in the letter. What's he afraid of.........the AG'S? I promise he won't go to jail over this, just be a good mfg. and see how a customer who's having problems is doing..........dont' think that is too much to ask. As for you, give me a call big boy, why should I call you? I'm the one out the dough, not you.

JET


----------



## blownchevy (Sep 3, 2006)

JET there is only one thing that comes to mind when thinking about you and this deal:










This is the end sir, you and I are through....take it up with whomever you choose at this point.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

I just have a hard time accepting that Maggie wants you to cut and splice in the wiring harness. To me, that’s just not a real smart thing to do. You should be able to just bolt one on and then re-tune for the thing and go. Plus it sounds like you lose the windshield washer and I need that thing. :confused I wonder what Whipple is up to.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

burnz said:


> thats a pretty good deal all that for around 6000. , where did you get the mods from? mainly maggie.


I ordered the Maggie (10% discount on inductions sale) and JBA mid pipes with high flow cats (group purchase) from TBYRNE. I got the drag bags from Speed Inc on sale for $90. Everything including shipping was actually a few dollars under 6K. I'm installing all the parts myself. Once everything is on I'm gonna get it dyno tuned for around $650. Once I'm done I'll post the numbers.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I ordered the Maggie (10% discount on inductions sale) and JBA mid pipes with high low cats (group purchase) from TBYRNE. I got the drag bags from Speed Inc on sale for $90. Everything including shipping was actually a few dollars under 6K. I'm installing all the parts myself. Once everything is on I'm gonna get it dyno tuned for around $650. Once I'm done I'll post the numbers.


:cool thanx for the replie, would like to here the numbers you put down after all is done. plus would like to here how long it takes to install the maggie. I didn't think the drag bags wher that cheap, got to get a set of those (dam wheel hop) thanx.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

SloTymer said:


> I just have a hard time accepting that Maggie wants you to cut and splice in the wiring harness. To me, that’s just not a real smart thing to do. You should be able to just bolt one on and then re-tune for the thing and go. Plus it sounds like you lose the windshield washer and I need that thing. :confused I wonder what Whipple is up to.


:agree But instead of using the connectors supplied with the kit, I'm gonna solder all the connections and use heat shrink. Other than that I think the install will go pretty smooth. I will post pics when I'm done.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

burnz said:


> :cool thanx for the replie, would like to here the numbers you put down after all is done. plus would like to here how long it takes to install the maggie. I didn't think the drag bags wher that cheap, got to get a set of those (dam wheel hop) thanx.


Here's a link for the drag bags. 

https://www.ls1speed.com/catagory.cfm?catagory=Suspension / Chassis

I also have the Pedders rear drag springs that I installed about a year ago. Hopefully with the drag bags most of the wheel hop will be gone.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Here's a link for the drag bags.
> 
> https://www.ls1speed.com/catagory.cfm?catagory=Suspension / Chassis
> 
> I also have the Pedders rear drag springs that I installed about a year ago. Hopefully with the drag bags most of the wheel hop will be gone.


you didn't put the bags in yet, if so. are they easy to install. thanx again. I'll have to put in order now.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

burnz said:


> you didn't put the bags in yet, if so. are they easy to install. thanx again. I'll have to put in order now.


I'm actually waiting for UPS to ring my doorbell. They should have been here earlier today. I probably won't put them on until this weekend.

:cheers


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> Thanks for admitting the thread locking Doric........jerkoff. Who in the hell do you think makes these forums work.......the vendors?


"Admit to?" Jesus Christ. Yeah. I 'admit to' locking threads that you dragged down the crapper.

I admit it, Officer - do your worst. 



J.E.T. said:


> Don't think so.......it's the people my man........what an ass. Get your priorities straight, Jon doesn't agree with your actions, believe me.


Well, I'm still a Moderator in good standing over there, and no one has reversed any of the actions I've taken. As a matter of fact, I've spoken with Jon a number of times, and he never once mentioned any displeasure with me in regard to your 'case.'



J.E.T. said:


> Maybe I should just buy these forums out.........that would make it a fair exchange of information for once.


I have a better idea. Sell your GTO. Sell your mods, sell your car, and move on. Everyone seems to have done you wrong, from Pedders to Ronal to Magnuson. Wow - perhaps it's a conspiracy? They're all working in earnest to make life hard for *you*.

Best to cut bait and GTFO of the game, sir.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I'm actually waiting for UPS to ring my doorbell. They should have been here earlier today. I probably won't put them on until this weekend.
> 
> :cheers


so that was a birthday gift to yourself.:lol: well that is a happy day indeedarty:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

burnz said:


> so that was a birthday gift to yourself.:lol: well that is a happy day indeedarty:


Yeah. It's a lot better than that nose hair trimmer I got last year :lol:


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Yeah. It's a lot better than that nose hair trimmer I got last year :lol:


:lol: we'll have a happy one. thanx for the info. I'm going to put my order in now. P.S. try to get some sleep intill the part get there(no I be up all knight knowing that they are on the way):seeya:


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Doric said:


> "Admit to?" Jesus Christ. Yeah. I 'admit to' locking threads that you dragged down the crapper.
> 
> I admit it, Officer - do your worst.
> 
> ...


Just keep thinking you're "all that" Dorkic........jerkoff. You'd be the first to go.........believe me.:lol: :lol: 

JET


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I'm actually waiting for UPS to ring my doorbell. They should have been here earlier today. I probably won't put them on until this weekend.
> 
> :cheers


doesnt that suck ass...I bought my maggie from blown chevy and evry car that went by ..i felt like a kid looking out the window for santa at christmas...it sucked..
the maggie came and i had a competent shop install it and have had zero problems period..great unit and looks good.

My pedders suspension was also done by a competent shop,and wow what a difference from stock...

I cant wait to see some numbers so hurry up and get that thing on...

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Mac (Nov 15, 2004)

J.E.T. said:


> Just keep thinking you're "all that" Dorkic........jerkoff. You'd be the first to go.........believe me.:lol: :lol:
> 
> JET


Nice response. LMFAO! 

"Yeah, I really can't refute a thing you said, so I'll call you some names."


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

Mac said:


> Nice response. LMFAO!
> 
> "Yeah, I really can't refute a thing you said, so I'll call you some names."


its funny cause now his real credibility comes out ...just let him be and lets focus on the thread...


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> Just keep thinking you're "all that" Dorkic........jerkoff. You'd be the first to go.........believe me.:lol: :lol:
> 
> JET


Sir, based on what I've seen you post, I wouldn't believe you if you said water was wet and the sky was blue.

But, you know, whatever. You do what you gotta do. It doesn't hurt my feelings any to see you run off to other boards whining and crying about how the GTO aftermarket has wronged you. By the looks of it, no one sympathizes with you here, either.

There are two other GTO-based forums you can try, though. If at first you don't succeed...


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Yeah. It's a lot better than that nose hair trimmer I got last year :lol:


Haha- the wife got me one a couple of years ago also- that'll make you feel old!!!

On another note- maybe I should pick up a set of the drag bags also, let me know if they help you any. A second gear roll on in my car will leave solid black marks for about 50-75'- then it looks like Morse Code after that- may axles and stubs can't be happy!!
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

tha joker said:


> doesnt that suck ass...I bought my maggie from blown chevy and evry car that went by ..i felt like a kid looking out the window for santa at christmas...it sucked..
> the maggie came and i had a competent shop install it and have had zero problems period..great unit and looks good.
> 
> My pedders suspension was also done by a competent shop,and wow what a difference from stock...
> ...


Heh- when I was waiting for my Maggie, it was the same way- but mine never showed up . When I cancelled that order and got the procharger instead- it was the same thing all over again- I didn't even want to leave the house in fear that I'd miss them haha. Then one day, on my way home from some errands, I saw the Fed Ex truck leaving my community. Worried it was a signature on delivery deal, I chased him down and asked if he had anything "Procharger? Yeah, I left it at your house"- I flew home all excited and there was a single box- it was the fan shroud that comes with the procharger kit- it was like a kick in the nuts... The procharger showed up the next day hah.
Joe


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Doric said:


> Sir, based on what I've seen you post, I wouldn't believe you if you said water was wet and the sky was blue.
> 
> But, you know, whatever. You do what you gotta do. It doesn't hurt my feelings any to see you run off to other boards whining and crying about how the GTO aftermarket has wronged you. By the looks of it, no one sympathizes with you here, either.
> 
> There are two other GTO-based forums you can try, though. If at first you don't succeed...


Who was "run off any boards" Dorkic? I'm still very much in favor anywhere and everywhere. In fact, by the number of PM's and emails I've been getting in support of my calling out these no good vendors out it seems the issue is very much in my favor. The majority of your posters don't want to take the public abuse when they get screwed over, I relish in it and could care less about what others say or do. That's the best thing about being right all the time. The truth will never fail you. Also, who's looking for any sympathy? I just look for justice and kicken' some azz......if a BB (and especially its "moderators) won't back up their posters when they've been ripped off by the shills being promoted by the board, well then it's the board's problem, not the poster's. As far as Mr. "I take deposits and don't ship the goods, "JOKER-OFF" just keep it up bigmouth.......the sheriff will catch up with you eventually. In fact, why don't you post up your address to make it a little easier for them to bust 'ya? Now both of 'ya........git!!:seeya: 

JET


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

Do you really have no concept of how foolish you look right now? :rofl:


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I ordered the Maggie (10% discount on inductions sale) and JBA mid pipes with high flow cats (group purchase) from TBYRNE. I got the drag bags from Speed Inc on sale for $90. Everything including shipping was actually a few dollars under 6K. I'm installing all the parts myself. Once everything is on I'm gonna get it dyno tuned for around $650. Once I'm done I'll post the numbers.


cmon I need to see some numbers before the sherrif comes to get me...:rofl: :rofl: 

and kwiktsi what are the numbers and mods on your pro charger


----------



## Mac (Nov 15, 2004)

Doric said:


> It doesn't hurt my feelings any to see you run off *to* other boards whining and crying





J.E.T. said:


> Who was "run off any boards" Dorkic? I'm still very much in favor anywhere and everywhere.


LMFAO! Reading comprehension FTMFW!!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

tha joker said:


> cmon I need to see some numbers before the sherrif comes to get me...:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> and kwiktsi what are the numbers and mods on your pro charger


I thought I posted that in this thread already, maybe not- not going through it all now lol. I am running the Procharger P1 kit with their tune, a 3.4" pulley (makes 10 psi on my car) and a Devils Own alky kit and the stock Procharger tune. I made 543 whp and 456 tq. The car pulls so friggin hard as it unwinds . The tune was decent for the procharger stock, but with more boost and the alky, it is all out of whack- I was ~9.5:afr for a lot of the pull and then it leaned out pretty bad up top. This was also with everything else on the car bone stock. I have since gotten a set of 1 7/8 kooks and fuel pump, so we will be retuning it tomorrow hopefully and we'll see what it will do then. We are hoping for upper 5's and much better tq numbers.
Joe


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> Haha- the wife got me one a couple of years ago also- that'll make you feel old!!!
> 
> On another note- maybe I should pick up a set of the drag bags also, let me know if they help you any. A second gear roll on in my car will leave solid black marks for about 50-75'- then it looks like Morse Code after that- may axles and stubs can't be happy!!
> Joe


I'll let you know this weekend.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Doric said:


> Do you really have no concept of how foolish you look right now? :rofl:


I thought I told both you of dogs to git.........now git dogs!!:seeya: :seeya: 


JET


----------



## Mac (Nov 15, 2004)

J.E.T. said:


> I thought I told both you of dogs to git.........now git dogs!!:seeya: :seeya:
> 
> 
> JET


I'd want us to go away to, if I was you. :rofl:


----------



## blownchevy (Sep 3, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> I thought I told both you of dogs to git.........now git dogs!!:seeya: :seeya:
> 
> 
> JET



i will never go away.....just get used to the fact.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I'll let you know this weekend.


Cool- thanks! Damn, that car looks good- what wheels are those?
Joe


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> I thought I told both you of dogs to git.........now git dogs!!:seeya: :seeya:
> 
> 
> JET


I don't know where you got the idea that it mattered what you say. :lol:


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Cool- thanks! Damn, that car looks good- what wheels are those?
> Joe


TSW Thruxtons. I'm running the same (but in 18x8 up front and 19x9.5 out back). Very choice wheels.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I'll have to say this has been a very interesting read. Shows the way people realy are... 

Good luck to all !


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Doric said:


> TSW Thruxtons. I'm running the same (but in 18x8 up front and 19x9.5 out back). Very choice wheels.


Nice- I just noticed- I do not see the sig pics on my computer, I was using my wifes laptop when I saw the pic before. Is there something I need to enable to view them here lol?
Joe


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Nice- I just noticed- I do not see the sig pics on my computer, I was using my wifes laptop when I saw the pic before. Is there something I need to enable to view them here lol?
> Joe


In your User CP, you can control whether or not signatures, images, etc. are visible.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow! I guess I missed a little on this thread in the past couple of days!
Somehow this is all MSTGKILLA's fault! :willy: How bout those braves!:rofl:


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Doric said:


> In your User CP, you can control whether or not signatures, images, etc. are visible.


Thanks! I usually have that stuff visable, I must have missed it when I signed up.
Joe


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> Wow! I guess I missed a little on this thread in the past couple of days!
> Somehow this is all MSTGKILLA's fault! :willy: How bout those braves!:rofl:


poor guy jist had a Q. adout the super chargers, nodody saw this comming. dlind sided by boobs. I'm shore they have good points. just not the place.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Here's a link for the drag bags.
> 
> .


found out these guys are only 8 miles from me going to pick them up friday:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

burnz said:


> found out these guys are only 8 miles from me going to pick them up friday:cheers


Cool :cheers . As soon as I got out of the shower and put on my crotchless Depends last night, the doorbell rang. There stood the UPS guy with my drag bags. Looks like I got some wrenching to do this Saturday.


----------



## 68supersport (Sep 6, 2006)

1


J.E.T. said:


> Brian,
> 
> Why do you degrade yourself by trying to explain away what you DID NOT do? Be a man and just admit what you DID NOT do. Everyone would think better of you, including me. If you were so concerned about my situtation why, when YOU CALLED ME at RevExtreme that MONDAY, did you not tell the mechanic that he was to stop, wait for the new unit to be shipped, etc.? Why didn't you simply ask him to hand the phone back to me? I know why, and so do you. You had no intentions whatsoever of getting me a new unit. You made it clear in your PM's to me (yes, I saved them all so don't lie about it) that you wanted me to take the unit off the car and ship it back to the factory for them to "look over". I told you that there was no way I was going to have my car torn up for two or more weeks waiting for something that should be shipped by the factory, overnight, without exception. Just admit the facts, I'm not afraid to, after all, I'M the one out $8 grand.......not you. BTW, the tensioner that was sent BY YOU was the WRONG ONE!! Thankfully the guys at Precision Motorsports asked to look over my Maggie on Saturday (btw, they also are a Magnuson dealer and will be contacting the factory tomorrow about this). While looking at the tensioner Larry noticed the serpentine belt was worn on the edge, the tensioner had belt residue all over it.....they took pictures, for the record. They also took the time and effort to grind down the tensioner where it was rubbing the belt. Remember when Kyle (RevExtreme) asked you about the pulley being the wrong size? Wrong pulley........hmm, could be the WRONG tensioner, duh?
> 
> ...





J.E.T. said:


> Brian,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#4.



J.E.T. said:


> Thanks for admitting the thread locking Doric........jerkoff. Who in the hell do you think makes these forums work.......the vendors? Don't think so.......it's the people my man........what an ass. Get your priorities straight, Jon doesn't agree with your actions, believe me. Maybe I should just buy these forums out.........that would make it a fair exchange of information for once.
> #5.
> Brian, your buddy Bob called me today.......I think he was sober but don't know for sure. He asked what he could do, "within reason" to solve the problem I've been having. I told him, "you're asking me?" Jesus, are all you CA guys on crack out there or something? If I ever asked one of my customers what I could do they'd think I'd lost my mind or something. FL folks must be different from CA people. I called him back a few minutes later after I thought about it and guess what.........HE NEVER RETURNED THE CALL!!! Damn, what a revelation........Magnuson customer service does it again!! Tell you what Brian, if your such buddy buddies with 'ol Jerry, tell him to be a man and pick up the phone and give me a call, like I asked him to do in the letter. What's he afraid of.........the AG'S? I promise he won't go to jail over this, just be a good mfg. and see how a customer who's having problems is doing..........dont' think that is too much to ask. As for you, give me a call big boy, why should I call you? I'm the one out the dough, not you.
> 
> JET





If i may offer a thought:

I operate a few businesses. These businesses deal directly with the public on many different levels. After years of experience and attempting to make EVERY accommodation for every customer, you realize that you CANNOT please everyone. In fact, there are many people in this world who will simply NEVER BE SATISFIED. Regardless of how hard you try or how many attempts you may make, there is nothing you can do. The issue is not you (the supplier/seller), but some psychological defect in the buyer. This is a prime example. If any of you are in business or going to business school, there are case studies to back this up. Further, in market research, they are called the "outlier". In essence, they are out to ruin you, your reputation, or your business, for no other reason they believe they can. Let us use Mr. J.E.T. as our illustration:
(allow me to premise this with: I do not have all of the details as per the transaction in question, however, examining what was written by both parties involved, my summation is as follows).

*Note: Please refer to the paragraphs above as I have numbered them 1-6 for ease of reference for the readers)

In paragraph #1. our case study Mr. JET, attacks Blown Chevy inferring that he is "not a man". That he should "admit" what he has or hasn't done. In the same paragraph, Mr. Jet admits that BlownChevy did in fact call him while his vehicle was at performance shop. Most likely an attempt by BlownChevy to rectify the situation, otherwise, why would BlownChevy make contact? 

Further, JET says "If you were so concerned about my situation why, when YOU CALLED ME at RevExtreme that MONDAY, did you not tell the mechanic that he was to stop, wait for the new unit to be shipped, etc.? "
To my mind, Blownchevy made contact, it is Mr. Jet's responsibility to read any legal and binging warranty contract that Maggie has expressly stated, in writing, on their product boxes or literature. If Mr. Jet did not make himself aware to this, It is his fault for voiding his own warranty.

Within this same paragraph Mr. Jet says " Everyone would think better of you, including me." Which further tries to imply that BlownChevy is not reputatable and that it is common knowledge, a very immature way to try to tarnish ones reputation. One must question the ploy of JET if he is reverting to childhood to make such LIBELOUS statements.

Further, In this same paragraph, Jet says :
Why didn't you simply ask him to hand the phone back to me? I know why, and so do you. You had no intentions whatsoever of getting me a new unit. You made it clear in your PM's to me (yes, I saved them all so don't lie about it) that you wanted me to take the unit off the car and ship it back to the factory for them to "look over". I told you that there was no way I was going to have my car torn up for two or more weeks waiting for something that should be shipped by the factory, overnight, without exception.”

Again, in this statement, JET admits that BlownCHevy wanted to remedy the situation, but "you wanted me to take the unit off the car and ship it back to the factory for them to "look over"." Again, the supplier trying to do the right thing, but JET then says " I told you that there was no way I was going to have my car torn up for two or more weeks" once again illustrating that his inability to cooperate with the supplier trying to help him. While in the same paragraph admits that "They also took the time and effort to grind down the tensioner where it was rubbing the belt.” This illustrates that in fact his mechanics had modified the supercharger. I have not read the warranty, but i am certain that such a modification would void any supercharger warranty. JET admits these modifications while trying to justify his actions. VOID

Paragraph #2.

More of the libelous statements. Defimation of character with intent to maliciously defame blownchevy and BOB. JET, if it were the case that BlownChevy suffered any damages from your libelous statements, you have exposed yourself to potential lawsuits. Not only from Blownchevy, but from your statement in paragraph in paragraph #5 where you say " your buddy Bob called me today.......I think he was sober but don't know for sure" This statement implies that Bob is an alcoholic and cannot do his job. WOW, bold, if someone wrote that about me, I would have my attorney contact them straight away with a cease and desist order. HOW DARE YOU make such an accusation!
In the same paragraph he states "Jesus, are all you CA guys on crack out there or something? If I ever asked one of my customers what I could do they'd think I'd lost my mind or something. FL folks must be different from CA people" Again, and even in jest, implies drug abuse and successfully insulting every citizen in the state of California. 
Same paragraph "I promise he won't go to jail over this,", well young man, I don’t believe that it is Jerry that will go to jail, but i do believe you could definitely be sued for libel.

I could go on, but i will offer a brief summation:

JET claims that BlownChevy, Bob, Jerry, Magnesson, and the entire State of California is in the wrong as well as a moderator and a few members. 
JET, you offer traits that a psychologist would define as a classic sociopath. You believe that you are unequivocally in the right, when in fact you are not. But, you continue to slander and libel just about anybody and everybody in your way. To get your way. With total disregard to everyone else or the impact that you may have on their personal and business relations. 

You state that Blownchevy, Bob, have attempted to communicate on numerous occasions and you have the PMs to prove it. Apparently the only person to not attempt to do the right thing is you. Further, if I were in the position of all of the people with whom you libeled and slandered, I too would cut off all communication, document everything and you would be receiving a letter from my attorney.

Food for thought. 


PS. Jet, i would seriously ask the moderators to kill this thread as to limit your liabiliy. It seems apparent that you are angry, but, such statements could get you in a lot of legal trouble. Just a thought.....

PPS. Jet, you are the only one who is personally attacking and name calling everyone. This does little to add credibilty to your aruement. In fact, it does the opposite. My suggestion would be to stop the insults/name calling, and try to find a more effective way to make your voice heard.


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

68supersport FTW.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

We need that "rock on" head banging smiley .
Joe


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

I was thinking we needed a really good 'OWNED' image.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

68supersport said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you on drugs?:cheers ........if so, please let me know so that I can direct some legal and mental health assistance your way. It's painfully obvious you took extreme efforts to put this little "synopsis" together.......are we trying out for the lead writer in the high school play?arty: If you're such the "bidness man" that you claim to be, WTF are you doing here for three hours putting in your .02 on something you admit that you know absolutely nothing about? Are you that desperate for some adult attention? Oh, I know, you're INCARCERATED!! Why didn't I figure that out sooner? Only inmates and homeless people (that use the free library computers) have the time or inclination to respond to something they know absolutely nothing about. Don't worry convict, I employ three different law firms on a full time basis, I've got all the legal bases covered here, believe me. Why don't you just stick to being a moron (on a full time basis) and leave the "bidness" to the REAL "bidnessmen".........deal?:seeya:


JET


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

HOLY GOD WOULD A MOD JUST BAN HIS DUMB ASS....do us all a favor and just ban this jackass..all he has done is ruin a good thread..........


----------



## Mac (Nov 15, 2004)

J.E.T. said:


> Are you on drugs?:cheers ........if so, please let me know so that I can direct some legal and mental health assistance your way. It's painfully obvious you took extreme efforts to put this little "synopsis" together.......are we trying out for the lead writer in the high school play?arty: If you're such the "bidness man" that you claim to be, WTF are you doing here for three hours putting in your .02 on something you admit that you know absolutely nothing about? Are you that desperate for some adult attention? Oh, I know, you're INCARCERATED!! Why didn't I figure that out sooner? Only inmates and homeless people (that use the free library computers) have the time or inclination to respond to something they know absolutely nothing about. Don't worry convict, I employ three different law firms on a full time basis, I've got all the legal bases covered here, believe me. Why don't you just stick to being a moron (on a full time basis) and leave the "bidness" to the REAL "bidnessmen".........deal?:seeya:
> 
> 
> JET


Nice response. LMFAO! 

"Yeah, I really can't refute a thing you said, so I'll call you some names."


Oh, wait. I already said that in this thread. :willy:


----------



## 68supersport (Sep 6, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> Are you on drugs?:cheers ........if so, please let me know so that I can direct some legal and mental health assistance your way. It's painfully obvious you took extreme efforts to put this little "synopsis" together.......are we trying out for the lead writer in the high school play?arty: If you're such the "bidness man" that you claim to be, WTF are you doing here for three hours putting in your .02 on something you admit that you know absolutely nothing about? Are you that desperate for some adult attention? Oh, I know, you're INCARCERATED!! Why didn't I figure that out sooner? Only inmates and homeless people (that use the free library computers) have the time or inclination to respond to something they know absolutely nothing about. Don't worry convict, I employ three different law firms on a full time basis, I've got all the legal bases covered here, believe me. Why don't you just stick to being a moron (on a full time basis) and leave the "bidness" to the REAL "bidnessmen".........deal?:seeya:
> 
> 
> JET




I accpet your challenge.

Let us count your total posts and take a cumulative amount of time on posting. By your own definition, by default (refer to: "WTF are you doing here for three hours putting in your .02 on something you admit that you know absolutely nothing about? Are you that desperate for some adult attention? ", 
You once again clearly prove yourself to be guilty of your own charges. 

"as you employ 3 different law firms full time", my suggestion is that you seek council. Further, I might question why such an upstanding person would have 3 different firms on retainer. 

Again, the name calling. Cowardice at its finest. 

My suggestion to you, again, if you wish to communicate effectively, please try to formulate a cohesive thought without using profanity or name calling. 

As per your reference to "convict" and "mental illness", I will consider that a compliment. If you consider yourself a reference of "upstanding and intelligent", I will honorably accept the polar opposite of you.

Best wishes and please do a little better next time.

Regards

Ps. As per your statement :"have the time or inclination to respond to something they know absolutely nothing about. 
"
Please refer to my initial post. Unless your literacy is limited I believe I stated that you supplied me with the information in your posts. Hence, the use of quotations.
And, Yes, it did take time to make the post as I could not dedicate time speficially to addressing this post. But, sometimes it is better to consider what one says prior to saying it. "If you cant say anything nice, dont say it at all". Perhaps you heard that before.

Your turn.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Doric said:


> I was thinking we needed a really good 'OWNED' image.


Like this one?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

You know, I was trying to keep it to myself since I do feel Jet's pain- but this is really getting ridiculous now. The name calling and your downright stubborness says a lot about your character and, while extemely entertaining, it is getting pretty old now. I thought from the start "jeesh, I have never seen somone cry so much over a thrown belt", but I was trying to give you the benefit of the doubt. I guess this is what happens when you "build" a car with your wallet and not your skills...
Joe


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> You know, I was trying to keep it to myself since I do feel Jet's pain- but this is really getting ridiculous now. The name calling and your downright stubborness says a lot about your character and, while extemely entertaining, it is getting pretty old now. I thought from the start "jeesh, I have never seen somone cry so much over a thrown belt", but I guess this is what happens when you "build" a car with your wallet and not your skills...
> Joe


Have you seen his other thread yet?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

On ls2? Yup..
Joe


----------



## blownchevy (Sep 3, 2006)

i must have missed that one.....link?


----------



## Doric (Feb 28, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> On ls2? Yup..
> Joe


No, here - the one where he pisses and moans about DMS/Pedders.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?p=91199


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

blownchevy said:


> i must have missed that one.....link?


The one I was referring to was the same one you had it out with him in on the other board. I did not see this other one that Dorkic  posted until now.. Wow....


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Just got done reading it. Oh my. Jet, first of all- you have repeatadly bragged about your $30k in mods- if that is the case, for your level of mods- you are a fool. 2nd- you are not the only one who can afford to "play"- many of us can, however- we never have the problems you have with EVERYTHING you buy. It would seem to be an install issue from the other side here- but none of us know for sure. Saying you will get your installer to beat someone up because they said it sounds like an install issue is childish- I thought you were above that, but apparently not. It is proven time and time again- the ones who make the threats are the ******* out for attention- it is the ones who don't say anything that you have to look out for . Dude, this is getting ridiculous now- you have gone on ranting about everything and when called out on it, you resort to name calling and insulting- then YOU tell every one else to grow up???? When I saw your first "this is absolutely unacceptable" fit about the belt coming off, I figured you were just venting since it just happened or something, but seriously- you are the one who needs to grow up. The world does not revolve around you and not one of us is required to cater to your ego's needs. 

Oh yeah- new springs ALWAYS settle with some use, so maybe the issue was your wheel/tire choice, not the springs themselves.. Just food for thought.

A word of advice- if you cannot properly build and maintain your car yourself, maybe you should just leave it stock. I saw another post where you argue you are a mechanic and such- if this is the case, you are the only mechanic I have ever seen bitch about such trivial things..


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Well said guys, however, I just don't even think its worth the time 
and the effort. My Dad used to quote Dale Carnagy (sp?) as saying
that there are three kinds of people:
1. Those that 'know'. They know that the 'know', and they are 
easy to get along with.
2. Those that 'don't know', and the 'know' that they don't know.
They too are reasonable people and easy to deal with.
3. Those that 'don't know' and they 'don't know' that they 'don't know'.
This type of people is impossible to get along with and should be 
left alone completely. Just my .02! :cool


----------



## blownchevy (Sep 3, 2006)

well I feel I own an apology to mustangkilla for the thread hijack....this was a hijack of epic proportion! MK, feel free to PM me, I am in SOCAL and have access to a few S/C GTO's and the customers that own them.....if you are interested in checking them out let me know.

I would be cool to see you at this event if you can make it:


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> Well said guys, however, I just don't even think its worth the time
> and the effort. My Dad used to quote Dale Carnagy (sp?) as saying
> that there are three kinds of people:
> 1. Those that 'know'. They know that the 'know', and they are
> ...


How true!!
Joe


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

blownchevy said:


> I am in SOCAL and have access to a few S/C GTO's and the customers that own them.....if you are interested in checking them out let me know.


Where in So. Cal are you?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

tha joker said:


> HOLY GOD WOULD A MOD JUST BAN HIS DUMB ASS....do us all a favor and just ban this jackass..all he has done is ruin a good thread..........


Hopefully things will calm down tonight. Or tomorrow, since I'm getting ready to go night-night, I'm gonna wake up in ban the bad member(s) mode. So play nice everyone! Now where's my warm milk and teddy bear?


----------



## blownchevy (Sep 3, 2006)

Los Angeles.

If you need any help with that install let me know:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

blownchevy said:


> Los Angeles.
> 
> If you need any help with that install let me know:cheers


Definitely :cheers


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Heh- so how's your mood today ?
Joe


----------



## blownchevy (Sep 3, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Heh- so how's your mood today ?
> Joe


must be good!arty:


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Hopefully things will calm down tonight. Or tomorrow, since I'm getting ready to go night-night, I'm gonna wake up in ban the bad member(s) mode. So play nice everyone! Now where's my warm milk and teddy bear?


SOMEONE GET HIM SOME MILK..:rofl:


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

true the maggie has more off the low end, but the pro charger will take the mid and top range. the guy i work with here in kansas city's son works for ATI pro charger, his son is the one who designed the 2 reverse pro chargers. there fore i have learned some things about a pro charger.
the boost can always be brought up on a pro charger, with different size pulleys.
for the GTO , best bet is to start with a D1-SC and as you add cams , heads etc, you can change the pulleys and boost to accomadate the changes.
I will be putting one one soon as soon as the deal gets here so to speak. wiht no other than changing the rod bolts to ARP high strength and 65 lb. jets with an edit and tune, and my slp headers and exhuast, with the D1-SC ATI pro charger i am guaranteed no less than 565 RWHP +. try that with a maggie.
Clutter ? hmm guess you not been to the track lately to see what goes under the hoods. my engine compartment is not exposed to the public, just the ass end off a GTO kicking their ass. That's all that really counts isn't it?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Yup, the maggie is a gret blower and serves it's purpose very well, but unfortuantely the hype pulled more people in than anything else. There are a lot of people out there who are better off with it for their goals, then there are a lot of people out there who fell in with the crowd without "knowing" the real story with both. I love how people say "the procharger lags too badly" who have never even been in a Procharged car, they have no clue- just parroting off what other parrots have said on message boards .

WIth that, I'm glad they told you to go D1 from the start on a GTO- I wish I did so I would have more room to grow. I was told by Procharger not to get it, that the P1 would make more power at the lower boost levels than the D1 since it takes less power to spin- I have since heard that is pretty much BS. However, the P1 is serving me VERY well and I still have enough left in it to compensate for more mods and hopefully maintain my 12 psi that I am running. I am currently making 648 whp with 12 psi (at 6600 rpm's, it of course, climbs through the RPM range), kooks headers and an alky kit with an aggressive tune. Heh- I should talk to them about sponsoring me on a D1 upgrade since I am probably making more whp with a P1 than any other GTO guy and always promote them lol.
Joe


----------

